
Show HN: 100% CSS control of Masonry Layout with left-right content flow - jessekorzan
https://medium.com/@jessekorzan/masonry-layout-technique-react-demo-of-100-css-control-of-the-view-e4190fa4296
======
fiatjaf
Where does go the 13th item?

~~~
jessekorzan
Bottom of the first column... the pattern keeps going as expected.

